# Help! I found an injured pigeon



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I found an injured pigeon and I need your help. I saw her (don't want to call her "it") around 24 hours ago and she was laying by my window. I didn't know if she was hurt or just tired or hot, as it was a really hot day here yesterday. I waited until dawn to check on her and she was still laying there, so I decided to bring her in. She tried to fly away when she saw me getting close but couldn't and got stuck on a plant  I removed her carefully and brought her in.

I checked for injuries and she has a big wound under her right wing (see pic below) and a few small ones around her body. Since it was late I cleaned her up with warm water and applied hydrogen peroxide (since it was the only thing I had) to disinfect. I checked for flies and maggots and she only had a weird flat fly hidden in her feathers but no maggots or eggs. 

Today I bought betadine solution and as advised in another post, I mixed 1 part betadine, 9 parts water and applied to all her wounds. I don't know if she was bit by a cat or another animal, or if her injury is from something else. I read that cat bites are dangerous, so please let me know if I should still give her antibiotics! if yes, can I use penicillin or amoxicillin that is used on humans? or should I buy antibiotics for birds?

I don't want to take her to a vet because I don't want them to put her to sleep! I few years ago I took care of a chicken with a bigger wound who had been bitten by a dog and she recovered, so I'm hoping this pigeon can make it too. 

She hasn't been eating but drank some water last night and some today. Which by the way, what can I feed her? I gave her tiny pieces of bread but wasn't interested. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!

Edit:
Opps, I think I posted on the wrong board, please move to the correct one. Sorry about this.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this poor bird.

Pigeons are grain eaters and will eat pigeon seed or wild bird seed, but if the bird is not eating you will have to force feed.

Time is of the essence, here is a link on feeding peas, it the least stressful for them. Make sure the bird is warm and peas are defrosted, drained and warmed. http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm 

The bird should be on an antibiotic, regardless, and should also be looked at by a bird/pigeon rehabber. Where are you located? *


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

thanks for that link! I will go buy her peas right now.

I'm in Los Angeles. I tried searching for a pigeon rescue center but couldn't find one  I can buy her antibiotics and give it to her, but I don't know what type or dose.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Jen3, thank you so much for rescuing this lovely bird! Hopefully peas will get her eating. There are several members in your area so hope one responds soon with suggestions.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

You will have to thaw defrosted frozen peas/corns under hot water to get them to normal temperature both from inside and outside and then you will have to feed her one by one by opening her beak. 
If you have Amoxycillin it works well with cat infection and other infections as well. Someone can tell here the dosage if you tell what strength pills do you have. 
For getting the wounds heal faster, you can clean up the wounds with saline water and cover them with neosporin. Cleaning with betadine works well too. 
If you can take this bird to a vet, give her a name and call her your pet bird and read my signature for further guidelines. This way you can get vet's help too and they won't euthanize the bird because she is your pet bird. They usually put feral birds to sleep not the pet birds.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you both! 

I did feed her some peas which I heated in warm water, she only ate about 10 and then she started spitting them out even though I was placing them inside her beak (as shown in the video), I didn't want to force her to swallow as I don't want to stress her or cause her more pain. She drank some water after that.

The Amoxycillin tablets I have are 500mg but I can also get 250mg if necessary, if someone can give me the dosage that would be great. Thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

She may have some digestive problems as well, explaining why she doesn't eat. Did she pass any droppings? If yes, their aspect may be indicative of such disease and a photo with them would help.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

From another thread:

"Best will be to get amoxycillin 500mg capsules from any drugstore and start giving to the bird twice daily. Ratio 0.12 mg amoxy for every gram weight of the bird. If the bird weighs 200 g you will be giving 24mg twice daily. Dissolve capsule in 5 ml of water and work out the amount needed.
Also clean wound with saline water as suggested. If there's no internal injuries he might survive. "

Source thread :
www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/severely-injured-pigeon-east-harlem-nyc-77086.html


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Also buy some probiotics for pigeons from pet store which is recommended to be given after antibiotics because antibiotics kill all the bacteria bad as well as good. Giving probiotics is actually to give them good gut bacteria so they could be restored which were killed during antibiotic treatment.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

This poor bird looks like it was caught by a predator and partially eaten. It can survive tho, I have seen worse, just keep any maggots from getting to her wound, keep it clean and feed and water this bird. Keep bird warm and quiet. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your help!

She's been with me for 48 hours now, and she seems OK. She still doesn't want to eat though, every time I put half a pea in her beak, she shakes her head and then spits it out, I don't want to force it in because I'm afraid she can choke. Is there anything else I can feed her? something softer maybe?

She has been passing droppings, which I assume are still from the food she ate on the street (and the few peas she ate here) and they look normal to me, dark green with white. I will try to post a picture tomorrow. I checked her neck/chest area and she doesn't have any injuries, but her skin looks purple, I don't know if that's normal or if she's bruised, could that be the reason she's not eating?

I haven't given her any antibiotics yet, I'm afraid to give it to her on an empty stomach/crop. Plus I have no idea how much she weights and I don't want to give her too much and make her worse. :/ 

Also, I've noticed she doesn't lay down at all, she stands most of the time, even when sleeping! she only lays down when I have her on my lap, is that normal? I've never had any pigeons or birds before.

Oh, and another question (sorry so many questions!), should I clean her injuries every day or every other day? thanks!!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

First of all you have to feed her, she will starve this way. 
Because of whatever reasons she isn't eating, you have to force feed her. There is nothing better than defrosted frozen peas which are thawed and are at normal temperature. They are soft, easy to feed and easy to be digested. I am pasting the entire process of feeding him in next post with a short video. 
You won't choke her with handfeeding, it is very easy but she will starve if you don't feed her. 
If she spits out, when you put pea in her mouth slide it slightly down the throat and then release the beak, she will swallow. In few attempts you will be doing very well. 
Is she drinking on her own? If not you have to dip her beak in water, not above the nostrils and let her sip (add a few drops of ACV in it if you have). Do it few times a day so she gets hydrated. 
Warmth, hydration and feed is essential for her. 
Clean the wounds daily and cover it with neosporin. 
If she is comfortable in standing, let her roost that way, they even roost on one leg. 
She should be on antibiotics but if her poop is fine and wounds are healing and looks alert, may not need it. 
Does her keel bone feel sharp?
Normally the dose for Amoxycillin is 25 mg twice a day if you can't be very accurate by weighing it. If you weigh it even it would be difficult to break the pill exactly to the required dose. So best is to buy 250 mg pill and break it into 10 equal pieces and give one piece (25 mg) twice a day. You will give him in the same way as you feed peas. If you dissolve it in water and put that medicated water in her beak, the chances are to aspirate her which is fatal, so giving the pill down the throat is far safe and easy.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

This is how you have to feed peas:

If you need to feed peas/corns to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed. Start with about 35 defrosted and warmed peas. Warm, not hot. Do that maybe 3 times a day, but let the crop empty between times.
Remember frozen defrosted peas/corns should be thawed under hot water to make them warm/normal from in and outside both. Never give hot/cold stuff to any bird. 

This video link will help you further to understand the process on how to do it(tho this is not in lap but you can get an idea, how to open his beak. If you put him in lap, it will be more easy(if he flaps much you can wrap him in towel to feed)). In start you will see small seeds being fed and in later part, the pigeon is being fed on peanuts. Pea/corns will be fed in the very same way as peanuts. 

https://youtu.be/9ZqI8idx-SQ

Hope it helps.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

thank you so much Kiddy!! that video was very helpful!! I am no longer afraid of choking her by feeding her this way! 

I did everything you said today, the wrapping her in a towel was very helpful, I had both hands free and she didn't move at all, so it was really easy to feed her! she ate 33 peas! yay! and she also drank a bit of water, not too much though.

I also cleaned all her injuries, they look good, the big one doesn't look as deep as shown in the picture, but it's still pretty big. What is the best thing I can use to clean her daily? saline solution, hydrogen peroxide or betadine solution?

She is alert, this morning she was trying to jump out of her box and she's still passing droppings that look normal to me (green with white). So hopefully she won't need the antibiotics, her injuries don't look infected and don't have a bad smell either. But I'm keeping an eye on her. 

About feeding again, due to work I can only feed her twice a day (morning and night), do you think 30-35 peas each time is fine? or should I give her a bit more? Thank you again for all your help!


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

If a pigeon doesn't eat in 24 hours from rescuing, is because she/ he can't, not because doesn't want. Immediately after being rescued she / he may be scared, but once fear passed, it will start to eat if i able to do this. She may have suffered some internal damage from wound, which appears to be at the limit between abdomen and thorax. You may try to buy some baby bird liquid food (like Kaytee Exact formula) and see if she eats or maybe if the liquid spills out from the wound area.

Also, if you give antibiotics, for few days give 2 - 3 times / day water strobngly soured with acv (apple cider vinegar) or lemon juice, to prevent the candida growth. And probiotics are indicated to be given permanently, even daily.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

AndreiS said:


> If a pigeon doesn't eat in 24 hours from rescuing, is because she/ he can't, not because doesn't want. Immediately after being rescued she / he may be scared, but once fear passed, it will start to eat if i able to do this. She may have suffered some internal damage from wound, which appears to be at the limit between abdomen and thorax. You may try to buy some baby bird liquid food (like Kaytee Exact formula) and see if she eats or maybe if the liquid spills out from the wound area.
> 
> Also, if you give antibiotics, for few days give 2 - 3 times / day water strobngly soured with acv (apple cider vinegar) or lemon juice, to prevent the candida growth. And probiotics are indicated to be given permanently, even daily.



She doesn't have any visible injuries on her neck/chest area, but her skin does look purple. Could it be a bruise or is that pigeons normal color? I fed her peas today, do you think that was fine? She didn't want to eat but I forced her to eat it. 

How do I feed her this baby formula? She doesn't seem interested in eating on her own. I have offered her different things and she doesn't even get close to it.

Should I just wait until she wants to eat? Or should I keep feeding her?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jen3 said:


> thank you so much Kiddy!! that video was very helpful!! I am no longer afraid of choking her by feeding her this way!
> 
> I did everything you said today, the wrapping her in a towel was very helpful, I had both hands free and she didn't move at all, so it was really easy to feed her! she ate 33 peas! yay! and she also drank a bit of water, not too much though.
> 
> ...


If you can only feed her twice a day, let other seeds available for her all the time and check her crop in evening, you can feel the seeds in her crop. Also you can check from the bowl how much is remained. Let it be 35 peas twice then, you can even feed some more like 40 but when you see she is digesting well and have no other issues. Their skin is pink, not purple/ blueish normally so could be because of injury or may be dehydration(not sure). Feed and water her as per the advice and keep us updated how it goes.
If you are able to feed peas and she digests well, I don't find any need of Kaytee baby bird formula.
Also keep her warm.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi guys, just wanted to let you all know that she has started to eat on her own!! As advised by Kiddy, I left some food for her while I was at work and when I got back she had eaten it all!! of course I gave her a bit more and she ate it all again. 

Now I have a little problem, I have her inside a cardboard box with a bunch of holes for air, inside I have it padded with towels and paper towels which I change daily, but it looks like she is getting "tired" of being inside, she sticks her head through the holes trying to get out! I felt bad for her today and put her out so she could walk a little bit, she did, but when I tried to get her, she got scared and tried to fly, which injured her wound a little bit. Plus her little heart was pounding really hard. How can I make her feel more comfortable? I think she needs a little exercise but I don't want her flying because her wound is right underneath her wing. Any ideas are appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

I know she is probably going a bit stir crazy but I would be a bit apprehensive letting her have play time right now. I would wait until the wound heals more. Maybe let her sit on your lap if she can sit quietly for a few minutes, and don't let her go, but if not I would keep her were she is. Maybe get her a toy. My two like bird toys that are really colorful and multi textured, sometimes with a bell, to help relieve boredom until she heals up a bit more. In the long run I think it would be better to wait a bit longer then risk re-opening the wound. Hope that helps. Sounds like you are doing a great job, keep up the good work!!


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you!  I love the idea of getting her a toy, I didn't know they liked them! I will try to find something fun to keep her busy during the day! 

And thanks for the advise, a few other people also told me to keep her in until the wound heals a little more, so I guess I will do that, hopefully the toy will help her! I put her on my lap a few minutes a day and she loves it, she even falls asleep while I pet her head  but I will increase the time if it will help her feel more relaxed. Thanks for the help!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

While Phoebe was healing from her broken wing and neck wound, the vet told us to keep her in a fairly small cage to let her heal. Suggest that may help your bird. Glad to hear she is eating better!


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

She falls asleep when you have her on your lap?! Wow you really must have gained her trust! You might just keep her as a pet when this is all over, as she seems to have become rather tame, at least towards you. Just a thought. Pigeons that have been out in the wild, especially ones that are as old as she is don't usually show that much trust towards humans. Are you willing to keep her, if it comes to that, because tame pigeons don't survive once released out in the wild. Again, you are doing a fabulous job with her. She sounds like she won the lottery when she happened upon you. Can we have some new pictures?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

To tame the birds and to make them used to your presence, offer them feed in your hand. They start trusting you more this way but only when if you don't have to release this bird, else limit your contacts with her.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

cwebster said:


> While Phoebe was healing from her broken wing and neck wound, the vet told us to keep her in a fairly small cage to let her heal. Suggest that may help your bird. Glad to hear she is eating better!


Thank you so much cwebster  I will keep her in her box until she heals.




wiggles and puddles said:


> She falls asleep when you have her on your lap?! Wow you really must have gained her trust! You might just keep her as a pet when this is all over, as she seems to have become rather tame, at least towards you. Just a thought. Pigeons that have been out in the wild, especially ones that are as old as she is don't usually show that much trust towards humans. Are you willing to keep her, if it comes to that, because tame pigeons don't survive once released out in the wild. Again, you are doing a fabulous job with her. She sounds like she won the lottery when she happened upon you. Can we have some new pictures?


She's not falling asleep in my lap anymore  I think she was doing that because she was weak. She's probably getting stronger now that she's eating, so she is always alert when she's on my lap. I'm trying not to have too much contact with her just in case I release her back to her home. She misses being outside. I will try to take some new pics of her and will post them later 




kiddy said:


> To tame the birds and to make them used to your presence, offer them feed in your hand. They start trusting you more this way but only when if you don't have to release this bird, else limit your contacts with her.


that's good to know! she doesn't trust me to feed her though, she always tries to hide when she sees me coming to her little "house" (aka cardboard box). I'm limiting my contact with her, I don't want her to trust us humans because I might release her back to her home.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I just have a little update on Lucy (that's what I named her even though I'm starting to think she might be a "he" ). It's been 2 weeks since I found her and she's doing fine. She's still recovering from that awful injury, but has been resting, eating, drinking and pooping ok. She's still scared of me and every time I try to get her out of her "room" she puffs herself and makes a little growling sound (which I think it's cute!) and sometimes she slaps my hand with her wing! (Could she be a boy? or are girl pigeons this aggressive too?) She has also started to perch on a tree branch she has in her box. 

About a week ago she started doing a coo sound while she sleeps at night, she starts about 30 mins after all the lights are out and I can hear her all through the night. The only issue I have with this, is that it was a normal coo at the beginning (like the pigeons I hear on the street) but lalety it sounds more like she is gargling or like she has phlegm. Do you guys think that is normal? or is she sick? Should I worry about it? I cannot record the sounds because she does it at random times. She has been indoors 100% of the time since I brought her in and she has not been in contact with other birds or animals as I don't have any pets right now. I also change her food and water every day as well as the paper towels I lay in her box. Yesterday and today she made some watery poop but she's also being making normal poop.

I attached a couple of pictures so you guys can see how her injury looks now.


This is how it looked *1 week* after I found her:











And this is how it looks now, *2 weeks* after I found her:
(It's not great, but it's getting better! and she's been doing an awesome job at keeping herself clean!)


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the update. 
Yes, she might be he, because cocks are more territorial and more vocal than hens and I don't know what sound you are saying gargle sort of.  
She doesn't seem sick to me if she is eating, drinking and pooping well. Sometimes poops are watery because of excess of water intake, shouldn't be all the time.
What is she being fed these days and what about grits? 
Hope her wound too heals soon. You must be cleaning it with saline water and covering it with neosporin?


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi Kiddy 
She's still eating Kaytee dove and pigeon food, and I put some grit in a separate dish but she doesn't seem interested in it, it looks like she hasn't eaten a single one. Yes, I'm using saline water to clean her wound but I then apply a few drops of betadine solution, I didn't want to put neosporin because she has a very big open wound. 

I really hope she's not sick, every time I see watery poop I get scared because I've read around here that it's a sign of sickness! but I'm always checking on her so I will keep you guys posted!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Beautiful bird! Thank you for taking such good care of her. Hope she is all healed soon.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

She will eat grit when she feels the need. 
If you cover the wound with neosporin, it will heal faster.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi guys,
so it turns out my little Lucy has lice! today I picked her up for a little bit and after I put her down, I had this skinny little bug (about 5mm long) crawling on my face!! I searched the forum and read suggestions about using permethrin mix spray, borax bath, sevin 5% garden dust, etc. but I'm scared to use any of these due to the wound under her wing. Can anyone please suggest something that works, that's easy to find and that won't be too toxic/bad for her wound? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We used sevin on red mites. But whatever you use maybe you can cover the wound and not get any in the wound or in her eyes. Thank you for taking such good care of Lucy! She is lovely.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes shouldn't use near eyes, nostrils and wound and over the head. 
Either buy spray or 5% Sevin garden dust. Just spray under wings and tail feathers, better not to use at the side of wound or cover the wound completely with a thick folded cloth but still don't spray over the cloth.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

thank you both!!  should I apply it around her neck, chest and tummy? or should I avoid those areas?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I would avoid neck and chest area, that is closer to face.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

*update*​
Hi all,

It's been *3 weeks* since I found Lucy and she's doing fine. As suggested by some of you, I used the Sevin powder 5% to treat for lice, and wow! that stuff really works! I first covered her wound with gauze and surgical tape then covered her face with a towel. With a cotton ball I carefully applied the powder on the inside of her wings and tail. I then put her in a box with paper towels and after just a few minutes I could see all the dead lice at the bottom of the box! I could not see any dead mites but I hope it killed them too. Today I checked her wings and they were lice free! I'm so happy! I couldn't have done this without all the helpful people on this forum, so thank you all! My only problem with the powder is that it made me a little dizzy, I should have covered my nose too! but after a few minutes and some water I was fine. 

Anyway, back to Lucy, her would is still healing, I attached a picture so you can see how it looks now. It's a little hard to see because her feathers have started to grow on that area, but the opening is less than an inch long. It still needs some healing to do but it looks A LOT better than when I found her. She has also been more active lately and has tried to escape from her box, so today I decided to bring her out for a little bit, she stretched her wings and flew around my apartment, it was so nice to see her fly again.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

JennyM, so glad to hear that Lucy continues to improve! You have done a great job with her. Glad to hear her bugs are gone and that her wound is healing.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

You have to be careful while using any such lice and mite killers, the stuff toxic to insects has to be toxic to birds as well as to humans. 
Glad that Lucy is improving and her wound is healing and she has started flying again. 
Great job done on you part. Keep it up


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

** update **


Hi all, it's been a while since I've come here, I just wanted to share that after almost 2 months Lucy is still with me and is still recovering from that awful injury. She was recovering quickly at the beginning but it has slowed down a bit. 

She seems healthy and since my last update (4 weeks ago) she has been free inside my apartment! I used to put her in a box at night, but it started to get really hard to catch her (as she is still very afraid of me), so I decided it was better to leave her out. She flies wherever she wants and rests wherever she wants too! One day she landed on my bed and loved it! for some reason she feels comfortable and safe there. She rests there during the day and she also decided it was the place she wanted to sleep at night!! being the animal lover that I am, I couldn't kick her out, so she now sleeps on it and I sleep on a mattress next to her LOL 

I've been taking weekly pictures of her recovery process, so I will share those with you!


My last update was at 3 weeks, so this is how it looked at *4 weeks*:












*5 weeks:*












*6 weeks:*













There hasn't been much change, but it turns out that yellow-curly thing was dead skin/scab, which she removed last Saturday. I was so excited, I thought she was completely healed but this is how it looked without it (this is her 7th week):













(continued on next post as I cannot add more pictures)


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

As you guys can see she had a lot of dead flaky skin so I cleaned it up and this is how it looked:












She still has to recover a little more before she can go back to her home, but I am a little worried that she will get used to being fed, that she won't be able to look for her own food when she's back in the wild. What is the longest a bird can stay with humans without becoming tame? Judging from the pictures, do you guys think she is ready to leave? I don't think she is, but I don't want her to get used to living indoors, and it's not because I don't want to keep her (because I would love to), it's because I don't think it would be fair to her, she deserves to be happy and free. I try not to have too much contact with her (which is hard as she is so cute!) and she is still very afraid of me, she flies or runs away whenever I'm close. Any advise on this matter is appreciated. 

By the way, this is how her wound looks when the feathers are covering it. I don't think another bird will be able to peck it, but I'm afraid a fly could get through the feathers and lay eggs on the small wound she still has.












Now a couple of pictures of her! I apologize for the bad lighting, but I always have the drapes closed as I don't want her to fly onto the windows. 

Here she is pretending to be a stuffed rabbit LOL











and here she is resting on some blankets! 
the brown one I got for her as I noticed she likes to rest on dark colored items:


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

You have done a wonderful job nursing Lucy back to health! Given her wound, would not release her and would instead find her a home if you don't want to keep her longterm. She is a beautiful bird! You might want to try posting a note on the adoption forum here. If you weren't so far from me I'd love to take her in.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jenny, loved the way you are caring for her and considering her even little choices like dark colored blankets as you felt she loves it. You are such a sweet soul. Think I can take some inspiration from you. Thanks for being there for her and even here for us. People like you are much needed. Keep it up girl  you rock.

Edit : Forgot to mention, loved the pic with stuffed toys. Lol. Too cute.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*She is looking good! Keep up the good work.*


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the nice and sweet comments about Lucy and me 

I have a little problem now, Lucy has been limping a lot! She has been limping with her right leg ever since I found her, which I assume is because her wound is very close to where her leg begins (hip?). The limping has always been minor, but over the weekend I had to catch her (which I hate doing) because I was going to put sevin powder on her. She tried to get away and I might have hurt her because she is now limping even more! I'm so mad at myself for doing that to her! So now I need your help trying to figure out if she has a fracture, a sprain or something else. 

She can walk using both legs but you can tell her right leg hurts because she barely puts her body weight on it! She can still stretch it all the way to the back and she can use it to scratch her face, but she cannot put all her body weight on it when she wants to scratch herself with the other leg. Yesterday, when she wanted to use her left leg, she had to lay down and support her body with her upper leg, I don't know if she has done that today.

What do you guys think? are those signs of a fracture? or maybe a problem with her foot? I can't tell if her leg or foot are swollen because she goes away when I get near. She has some white scaly stuff on that leg that looks like dryness, but she had that before I injured her.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

I don't think it is likely that you injured her. I also don't believe her leg or foot is sprained, fractured or broken. I think it is more likely that when Lucy acquired the initial wound that you have been treating her for she sustained nerve/muscle damage and that is what is causing the limp. The fact that she is still limping, even a little bit after this long is bothersome. It could indicate permanent damage. If that is the case she would not be a good candidate for release. She would be very vulnerable, as you have seen with a weak leg. What is worse, and I think more telling, is that it took only mild exacerbation (when you caught her, and I don't believe you hurt her at all, I know you are very gentle with her) - to make her limping and leg soreness more prominent. On a side note, you mentioned her feet look a bit dry, I use a tiny, TINY bit of Eucerin's Aquaphor on my birds feet when they feel dry. It works really well. You will know more about possible muscle/nerve damage once the initial wound is completely closed, perhaps then she will not limp as much, or at all, and could then be released, but from your description that would be my best guess.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

yes, I always try to be gentle with her, but I think this last time I did injure her because even some of her tail feathers came off! I feel so bad about it 

Her limping was improving, when I first found her, she wasn't able to use her foot to scratch herself, but with time she was not only able to scratch herself but also put her body weight on it to use her left foot. But now it's bad again, and I'm pretty sure it was due to the little struggle before catching her. 

I don't know about the permanent damage, a few years ago I took care of a chicken who had been bit by a dog. The dog took a HUGE chunk of her flesh, when I got to her, she had maggots eating her up! I was able to see her leg/thigh bone move whenever she walked as it was sticking out! I cleaned her wound every 2-3 days and after a few months she was healed! but, she was limping and couldn't fly to high places, I thought she was going to stay like that forever, but a few more months passed and she was back to normal! So I'm hoping the same thing will happen with Lucy, but only time will tell. 

Thank you for the body lotion suggestion  I will buy her some, hopefully it will work on her too!


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

I still think you probably upset her old injury more then anything. Great job helping the chicken. Poor thing must have been in a lot of pain before you came along and helped him. Hopefully any muscle or nerve damage will heal, and it is great that her limping and leg strength overall has improved since the initial injury. It is good you are there to look out for her!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope Lucy is better soon. You have helped her so much! Great job with her and with the chicken.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

thank you cwebster  I just wish I knew if she's fractured or something else, so that I knew what to do!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Only way to tell for sure is have an avian vet examine and xray her which would be very expensive. Would watch and see how she does. She may not be releasable with a limp but our wonderful Phoebe who was nonreleasable was happy, healthy, and loved.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*When I hear the word limping, I usually treat with calcium (helps with healing also), as that is also a symptom of calcium deficiency. So, if you have not supplemented with calcium/D3, I also suggest you try that, as well as get a qualified pigeon knowledgable vet to examin the leg.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Skyeking said:


> *When I hear the word limping, I usually treat with calcium (helps with healing also), as that is also a symptom of calcium deficiency. So, if you have not supplemented with calcium/D3, I also suggest you try that, as well as get a qualified pigeon knowledgable vet to examin the leg.*


Agree. Calcium would be good to give. But without getting it checked out and probably x-rayed, can't be sure.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

thanks for the suggestions everyone!  What kind of calcium do you guys recommend? Lucy is a little picky when eating so if there's something with some type of flavoring or a calcium that most birds love, please let me know. Thanks again!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use CalciBoost that I buy online. You add it to the drinking water a couple of times a week. A calcium supplement needs to also have vitamin D3 and this does. Without the D3, the bird can't utilize the calcium. A bird that is outside in the sunshine all the time gets it from the sun, but house birds don't.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

thank you Jay3, that is very helpful! I didn't know they needed the sunshine to get vitamins! I will order the CalciBoost for her.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

* update *

Hi all 

I'm happy to share with you guys that Lucy's wound is almost healed! she only has a tiny-tiny scab left! - Her leg is also doing a lot better! Her limping has improved so much since my last post, she can now use it to support her body while she scratches herself with her other leg! She's still limping a little bit, but yesterday I started giving her calcium (as some of you suggested), so hopefully that will help with the healing. I'll let you guys know how that goes. 

She's still very active and eating A LOT! but in the last couple of days she has become very aggressive towards me, especially when she's on the place where she sleeps. She cannot see me getting close (or even hear me) because she will start cooing while walking in circles, then if I get closer, she will try to peck me or slap me with her wing! I think it's cute and funny, but I hope it's nothing serious! if you guys have an idea what could be going on please let me know. She just started doing it, before she would get scared and got away.

I have added a few pictures so you can see how she's doing. 


This is how the wound looks, she only has that tiny yellow scab:












And since my last update, she has decided she doesn't like dark colored blankets anymore LOL so I got her this white one instead. 
That is where she rests during the day and where she sleeps at night:


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow, Lucy is looking beautiful! You have done such a great job healing her! Her pecking is a great sign. It suggests that she is feeling better and is defending her space. Soon she will likely replace the pecking and any wing slapping with more positive interaction with you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looking good. The wing slapping means she is probably feeling better. Now she is acting more normally. She is more getting used to you, rather than scared of you. She is standing up to you. LOL. Normal for a pigeon to protect their nesting area. That's a good sign.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

I notice agressivity toward me at birds feeling threatened (they were fearful because feeling weak and the weakness was because of a disease or because of poisoning). But also I notice agressivity toward me at healthy pigeons, that are playing, as well as birds defending their nests with eggs or babies.

From photo, your bird looks debile or sick to me.

Aim at turning her into a vigurous bird, with a high immunity. Staying all the time indoors is bad from this pov. The birds needs sun, fresh air, flying on longer distances. You can train your bird to return home. Is a long procedure, if you're interested I can give more details in private (to you or anybody else), to not divert the thread from the topic. Write me at [email protected] if you're interested.


Anyway, either you'll keep the bird indoors for the rest of her life or teach her to return home, you have to give a balanced diet and all the alimentary supplements (in the prescribed doses): probiotics, acv, minerals, vitamins


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

She looks really good! The wing slapping and such is pretty normal, and like Jay3 said she is standing up to you. That is something to consider, because like you said she used to fly off, and now she stands her ground because she knows you won't hurt her. That is a sign she is becoming tame. Less afraid of people. Just something to remember. You did a remarkable job caring for her and helping to heal her injury. You are one pigeon's guardian angel.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you for all the nice comments!  and I'm happy that Lucy's behavior is normal, I got worried for a little bit LOL but again, I'm glad that you are all here to help me out! so thank very much!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm always glad when a sick or injured pigeon starts wing slapping and fighting back. Means they are feeling better, and getting more used to me. I'd rather they were feisty than afraid.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

AndreiS said:


> From photo, your bird looks debile or sick to me.


What makes you think she is sick? yes, she was weak when I first found her, hence she let me hold her, but not anymore. She is very active and eats really good, she looks bigger than when I found her so that means she even gained some weight! she is free in my apartment and flies all over the place, I know it doesn't compare to being outdoors but she is not caged, but I know that even caged birds can be healthy. I don't have other birds or pets. 

I clean up all her poop daily, I also shake her towels and blankets twice a day and I wash them once a week, I change her water 2 or 3 times a day and food twice a day, and I wash her food/water bowls at night. I give her ACV and I just started giving her calcium, since she doesn't get it from the sun.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> I'm always glad when a sick or injured pigeon starts wing slapping and fighting back. Means they are feeling better, and getting more used to me. I'd rather they were feisty than afraid.


I agree with you! now that I know that pecking and slapping means they are getting better, I am happy that they do that


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Great update Jenny... You did wonderful  
You rock. Cheers!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Congratulations! The wing slapping and pecking is a compliment! He respects you and considers you his equal! It definitely means he is feeling better and trying to live as normal as a pigeon can in a human world, and they adapt so well. *


----------

